# CJ Brown report



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Launch ramp has open water, well enough to back your motor into and get it started still about 6 inches of ice floating and breaking up. the breaker walls are retaining a lot of heat and transfering it to the launch area.

Main lake has still lots of ice but seeing major cracks because of the wind and sunshine.

Marina has about 8 inches of ice with open water around the edges.

North end has open water just in front of Goose Island, Buck creek is out of it's banks and roaring into the lake, this should really bust up the ice well over the next few days.

Figure by next Friday I should be able to launch the boat and start cattin on the Brown.

Doc


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the report Doc. Sounds like it is about time to get the boat loaded back up and ready for the madien voyage this year. I always try to hit CJ a few times before my Tenn trip.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I got about a 10 foot drift / snow plow pile in the way of me gettin to my boat anytime soon. Thinking bout buying a couple 40lb bags of salt and dumping on it to help it along. Also leave for Germany again in 3 weeks so I might not even get on the water this year till mid-late April!!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

cool, thanks. now that i have a gps i plan on goin up after the ice leaves and marking all our good spots.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Mike come to the catfish seminar and I'll have a printed version for you.

Doc


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like a good way to spend a Friday evening. I'll try to make it. With the new ramps in place this might be the year I make it out early to try your North End methods.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

I hope you're right about the ice-off...can't get here soon enough.

What are the "north end methods?"


Pete


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Go to Doc's website at http://hookedoncatfish.com/ and/or come to his seminar at Gander Mountain. He's got catfishing at C.J. down to a science and routinely catches many big Channels, Flatheads and even Blues in the North end. He's also a really good guy. Last year was all screwed up because of the extra drawdown but this year will hopefully be back to "normal" - whatever that is at C.J.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

I was hoping the the north end methods were 'eye related. I've never fished CJ early in the spring, and always thought that the shallow water in the north would be a good place to pitch jigs. Oh well, maybe I'll invent my own north end methods!


Pete

P.S. - Blue Boat, you're right, Doc is a great guy. I still use a great map he sent me 2-3 yrs ago after talking with him on the water for only 5 minutes...I love that map.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope. Doc is totally a catfish guy although I've offered to show him some Walleye stuff when his catfishing slows down. There are North End spots that hold Walleye's but not usually as far or as early as Doc goes up there. I think it''s usually too muddy up there for 'eyes in the early Spring.

I've never done worth a damn for 'eyes until at least April on C.J. I've got some ideas to try a little earlier this year. I'll let everybody know if that works out for me.

MC


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Don't ever let muddy water keep you from fishing an area for walleyes. In fact, muddy water & current sounds like a great area for pitching jigs & casting crankbaits.


Pete


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Went back out on Sunday, ramps are still open but it is starting to freeze back over, long North wall has open water around it towards the lake, marina looks to have about 4 inches of ice saw two guys out fishing on it watched one guy hammer 4 nice Gills in 5 min.

North end is open a couple hundred yards North of Goose Island, Buck creek is still flowing hard into the lake, just wish it would get warmer this week so I could get on the water by the weekend, doubt it will happen unless we can get warm temps with a lot of wind or rain.

The edges of the lake have open water. it has been a long winter and ready to get on the lake, be nice if I could give my seminar at Gander on the 16th and be able to fish on the 17th.

River is going to be blown out for some time, so I'm forced to fish the lake.

Doc


----------



## gdtii (Oct 31, 2005)

Went over today, looked to be an awful lot of ice still on the lake to me. It is breaking up though. I still think we're looking at 10 days before ice is completely gone.


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Doc,
What seminar (when and where?)? 
D.

PS- Loved your website!!!!! Learned more in one morning then, well... I won't say how many years


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Seminar is on March 16th, 2007 Gander Mountain store in Huber Heights, Ohio from 6pm till 8pm, I'm mainly going to talk about Channel Cats and Blues on CJ Brown in Springfield, Ohio

Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Went out to CJ today, there is open water in front of the beach area, open water in front of the North wall at the ramps, the water is muddy, real muddy first time I have ever seen the lake with muddy water, the North end will get muddy but never the main lake, figure all that water running in from Buck creek has stained the lake up real bad, North end is open water about 1000 yards South of Goose Island, if we can get some rain and wind this week maybe middle of next week we can start fishing from the boat, if it stays warm my son and I will make our yearly walk from the North end to the railroad bed and fish from the shore this weekend, we have always done well in March.

Doc


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Any new updates on open water. All of this warm weather has to be doing some damage to the ice. Any idea when it will be fully open?


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Everyone should check the ODNRs update to the fish consumption advisory. CJ Brown was elevated for walleye and something else.

Just a little rant here...I posted a joke in the humor section. It was pulled for being a little vulgar. I'm not arguing...it wasn't that appropriate, but then I had three different moderators send three different 'threats.' Some were nice about it while others weren't. I then posted a thread about how we could improve certain forums and it was yanked by the same unprofessional moderator who claimed it was inappropriate also! When did I wake up in Moscow (and I'm not talking about Moscow, Ohio)?

Whatever...


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I was out there today we need to get some rain then warm temps to burn thru the ice, saw at the corner of the campgrounds facing west open water.............Doc


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You all know it's spring time when DA DOCTOR goes a callin on the cats...looking forward to some fine reports from Doc and his better half.... THE CATKING !!! :B


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I went to the EPA site and there is no advisory on any Clark county body of water, other than the mad river. Here is the link I checked out http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/map/index.html If there is another advisory report listing CJ please direct me to it.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

It's two meals per week for bluegills and saugeye. That's there lightest restriction, but it's new as of Feb 2007 so I thought I'd share.

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/2007NewFishAdvisories.pdf


----------



## Fish Hook (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/overall.html


----------

